# Ruger American rimfire



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a RAR .22 that is giving me slap fits. You cannot seem to get 2-3 shots off without a feeding issue. The bolt pushes the round forward, but seems like it is not in alignment and will only go halfway. The rifle has had around a 1000 rounds (rough estimate) thru it. I've cleaned, changed mags and ammo. Seems like its a common problem...I'm hoping someone has a fix for it. They use Ruger rotary mags like in a 10-22.   Thanks for any info.


----------



## killerv (Nov 18, 2020)

send it back, I had a rar predator I couldn't stand, stock all twisted, picky about mags which sucks when you have a dozen or more factory mags,  I ended up trading it. Didn't shoot as good as an old winchester 320 I had either.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 18, 2020)

My RAR 22 mag has been totally reliable. 
Not picky on ammo to feed it either.
Only inaccurate ammo in it was subsonic - a wast of money.


----------



## JMN1976 (Nov 18, 2020)

send it back to Ruger I have never had a problem doing this and always got satisfaction out of the firearm when returned to me - my son has a RAR and has shot it in several Appleseed events shooting against a clock from multiple positions and he has not had any issues - I say this because from different positions and clock we would probably have noticed an issue somewhere along the away, but it has not been finicky at all


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 18, 2020)

Well I figured out what it’s doing. By design it has play or slop in the magazine well. If you load the mag with the bolt open....it will cycle 2-3 times and then half way extract the next round from the magazine. I can take my finger and push up on the mag and it will bolt correctly. It’s a poor design...but a 10-22 must have the same design locking in the mag, and I’ve never heard of one of them having trouble. Web research says it’s a common occurrence with the RAR. If you hold pressure up on the mag on the front end, it will cycle every round. I tried the mag that came with it (3 years old) and a new one....same thing.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 8, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Well I figured out what it’s doing. By design it has play or slop in the magazine well. If you load the mag with the bolt open....it will cycle 2-3 times and then half way extract the next round from the magazine. I can take my finger and push up on the mag and it will bolt correctly. It’s a poor design...but a 10-22 must have the same design locking in the mag, and I’ve never heard of one of them having trouble. Web research says it’s a common occurrence with the RAR. If you hold pressure up on the mag on the front end, it will cycle every round. I tried the mag that came with it (3 years old) and a new one....same thing.


Ruger should fix this.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 8, 2021)

I might send it to them after squirrel season. Its became a pretty regular thing.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 8, 2021)

sounds like there is slop of some king in what locks the mag in.


----------

